# Do you use sketch templates?



## kimarnesen (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm considering creating a sketch template with ensemble patches for the most part. I wonder if anyone else does that, and if it's a good workflow, or if it just gives you extra work because you have to move everything to a new template after the sketch track is finished and do lots of things one more time. 

I was thinking it could include the Albion orchestra, with longs and shorts, some Projectsam Orchestra Essential patches, some Sonokinetic stuff, a piano, some basic orchestral drums and Evolve Mutations loops if it's going to be more hybrid.


----------



## dog1978 (Jan 9, 2018)

I just use the full template. Including some ensembles.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jan 9, 2018)

dog1978 said:


> I just use the full template. Including some ensembles.



Have you made any videos showing your template btw? Love the videos I've seen so far.


----------



## dog1978 (Jan 10, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Have you made any videos showing your template btw? Love the videos I've seen so far.


Thank you. I've still not done a video showing my template. In the future. Do you have some special interests? When you subscribe my channel, you will get all new videos.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jan 10, 2018)

dog1978 said:


> Thank you. I've still not done a video showing my template. In the future. Do you have some special interests? When you subscribe my channel, you will get all new videos.



It would just be interesting to see what you use and how you set things up with reverb and mics. But if it’s a secret I’ll understand


----------



## dog1978 (Jan 10, 2018)

No, there are no secrets.  Thanks for your interest, answer and inspiring question. Video will come, soon. And want to do a walkthrough at "Planets" (not Holt's version  )


----------



## kimarnesen (Jan 10, 2018)

dog1978 said:


> No, there are no secrets.  Thanks for your interest, answer and inspiring question. Video will come, soon. And want to do a walkthrough at "Planets" (not Holt's version  )




Beautiful, that must be a beautiful planet  And could be a perfect piece to present the template with too.


----------



## markd (Jan 10, 2018)

I use my full template too. My template also includes ensemble patches for strings, brass and woodwinds. It's also got a piano and a simple synth pad. Having these patches for sketching in my main template makes it so easy to convert the sketch to a full orchestration.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 10, 2018)

Been thinking of setting up a template with just empty Kontakts and a bunch of midi channels, grouped for each of the orchestral sections. For sketching ideas.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jan 10, 2018)

markd said:


> I use my full template too. My template also includes ensemble patches for strings, brass and woodwinds. It's also got a piano and a simple synth pad. Having these patches for sketching in my main template makes it so easy to convert the sketch to a full orchestration.



Sounds reasonable. Do you have sketch patches in one group, like at the top of the template, or with their respective family?


----------



## markd (Jan 10, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Sounds reasonable. Do you have sketch patches in one group, like at the top of the template, or with their respective family?


I have them in their respective families/folders.

A lot of the time, I'll use a string ensemble to write the basic chords, then I'll manually break out the ensemble MIDI part into separate MIDI string parts (viola sustain, cello flaut, etc...). By having the ensemble patches in the same family, I can easily open all the tracks in the piano roll editor simply by double-clicking on the String Folder track (which contains all the string MIDI tracks). That makes life so much easier!


----------

